# Filter and divider recomendations



## CTBetta (May 31, 2009)

I just purchased a used 56 gallon aquarium (30 wide x 18 deep x 24 tall in inches) and stand. I plan on dividing it into three sections, using black plexiglass drilled for water flow. 

This setup would be for my three (3) male Bettas and am trying to decide on my filter options. I have always used HOB filters and was thinking of using two (2)Emperor 280 filters, one on each end with baffles to filter the tank with a 250 watt heater (Visi-Therm Stealth Heater) in the middle section.

I originally wanted to block off the rear about six (6) inches in, use a single filter (Emperor 400) and heater in this section, then divide the front section into three (3), however; due to the tank frame and center support, I don't think I will be able to get the plexi in.

Looking for some ideas from the experienced crowd......

Thanks
Gordi


----------



## COM (Mar 15, 2008)

Twin Emperor 280s are a bit light, in my opinion, as would be an Emperor 400. I have a 55g and I run twin Emperor 400s. Granted you are planning much lighter stock with just three bettas, but you're also planning on dividers which will obstruct water flow tremendously. I would still suggest filtration at 10 turns per hour.


----------



## bmlbytes (Aug 1, 2009)

CT, correct me if I'm wrong, but was this your original design for the tank?


----------



## bmlbytes (Aug 1, 2009)

Here's an idea I just came up with. Get one of these to fit the intake pipe on the filter:









Buy some PVC pipe the same size and 2 PVC elbows.

Buy a few of those things that stop the fish from going in the filter, or buy a prefilter to fit the pipes.

Then cut a hole to fit the pipes in your plexiglass and set it up like this:









All you would have to do is figure out how to get the plexiglass in the tank. Maybe cut it in half then use something to connect it together once it is in.


----------



## CTBetta (May 31, 2009)

I decided to just divide it into three equal parts. http://www.ultimatebettas.com/index.php?showtopic=43312 

I am using a Marineland C360 and the return is to strong. 

I was thinking of adding an inline ball valve to reduce the return volume. Would this be OK? Or, would it damage the filter. 

I figure the impeller is driven by a magnet, so I think it would be ok. 

Thanks
Gordi


----------



## bmlbytes (Aug 1, 2009)

I think the valve will help reduce the current, and shouldn't hurt the motor. The only thing I would be concerned about is that you won't know how many GPH you get. Also the one fish with the filter in his side will get way more filtration than the other two. Especially at the top where there are no holes in the plexi.

Tank looks good though. I like the design of it a lot. Its got that Asian Zen look to it.


----------

